

JGames - jQuery plugin to display various game states (Chess/Checkers/Go/etc) - KennyCason
http://ken-soft.com/2011/08/08/jgames/

======
mathgladiator
I like this. It's a shame I don't play these games anymore like I did in
college.

While it is interesting and useful, you should market it to people that could
use it. I'd look at a chess sites and chess clubs. People love to communicate
and share. You could also build a site that acts as a Wiki for chess plays.
That would be pretty cool actually.

~~~
KennyCason
Thanks! In the midst of an interesting and related problem now actually. I'll
post here when our project is finished :)

------
KennyCason
Let me know if you guys have any ideas/suggestions to make this better :P I'll
likely keep adding stuff to it/cleaning up the code over the next week or so.
Thanks!

------
nandemo
Cool.

An obvious improvement on the animation: methods for applying moves to a
board, instead of having to enumerate a explicit array of boards.

~~~
KennyCason
Yeah, I actually completely realized that after i programmed the first one,
i'll be sure to change that asap.

~~~
KennyCason
Though, I am curious. I was considering for animations, only storing "moves"
vs "complete states", but I ran into the issue of sometimes a state change may
not involve "moving" a piece (i.e. in Go, you place pieces, and sometime
pieces my disappear, or in Othello, you make a move and and other pieces may
be flipped.) While I could create different animators for each of them. I
continued to use the method of transitioning through states for simplicity.
Though I will still put some more thought into a good way of doing this as I
still plan on growing this library quite a bit. :)

